
FIFO, LIFO Considered Harmful - robertelder
http://blog.robertelder.org/fifo-lifo-harmful-stacks-queues/
======
PaulHoule
See
[http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/Deque.htm...](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/Deque.html)

